# Yellow and Red Grasshopper?



## ababysean (Jul 24, 2010)

I hate bugs.  Of any kind.  But you know they are not so scary through the lens of a camera...

Here is a weird looking grass hopper I came across visiting a train museum!  He was so nice, posed for me, turned, looked up, down, haha

1.






2.





3.


----------



## Skyclad (Jul 24, 2010)

Interesting looking fella 

While I think they are all great shots (nice and clear.. good use of DoF), something doesn't sit well with me on #2. I think it might be the angle of it. I cant quite put my finger on it.


----------



## Bryce (Jul 24, 2010)

These are lubbers. A poisonous grasshopper that eats only select items and not everything like a locust. We get them here in the gazillions. They sometimes litter the roads. The juveniles are more yellow then one day they shed into the black and yellow.


----------



## reznap (Jul 24, 2010)

Cool thread with some interesting info.  Never heard of a lubber.

The first one has great focus but a big of a distracting background.  I prefer the second pic but wish the focus was just a tiny bit forward and maybe with a deeper depth of field.  Good stuff.  Using a macro lens?


----------



## ababysean (Jul 24, 2010)

No! In fact I was using a 35mm!!!  I really want a macro lens! I think I would use it more then I know.
But this guy was pretty big, I mean at least 4 or 5 inches long...


----------



## Canosonic (Jul 24, 2010)

yeah, 
more contrast in the photos would help. As well as a smaller aperture.
But this is just peeping.
They look really nice.
Never seen any of these weird dudes.


----------

